# Good Talkshow Banter About Obama's Leaking Faucet



## Brill (Jun 17, 2012)

Sen Lieberman and Gen Hayden make some very interesting points about potential damage caused by the leaks.

He quoted "exceptionally grave damage"...where have we heard that before????

http://video.foxnews.com/v/1694172964001/sen-lieberman-gen-hayden-on-damage-caused-by-leaks


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 17, 2012)

This has been a problem for you guys since Watergate. It's hardly new to Obama.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jun 18, 2012)

Are these leaks motivated by monetary gain?  That would constitute treason?


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 19, 2012)

See, I always thought that leaked info was part of a carefully choreographed campaign (how do you like that for alliteration) by the White House to either trumpet their successes (like the leaks in the bin Laden raid) or to divert attention away from another topic (Kind of a Wag the Dog scenario).  But regardless of what the topic was, I used to think that leaks always got approval from the top, even though they were officially condemned.  After this year, though, I really doubt thats the case.


----------



## Scotth (Jun 19, 2012)

We have known about many special ops for a very long time. From Desert One to Grenada, Panama, Drug Wars, Bosnia and on and on to today. We may not know everything and everything we know may not be accurate but it would be nicer if the general public didn't know as much as they do.
Here is one of the latest leaks,



> *U.S., Israel developed Flame computer virus to slow Iranian nuclear efforts, officials say*
> The United States and Israel jointly developed a sophisticated computer virus nicknamed Flame that collected critical intelligence in preparation for cyber-sabotage attacks aimed at slowing Iran’s ability to develop a nuclear weapon, according to Western officials with knowledge of the effort.
> The massive piece of malware was designed to secretly map Iran’s computer networks and monitor the computers of Iranian officials, sending back a steady stream of intelligence used to enable an ongoing cyberwarfare campaign, according to the officials.
> The effort, involving the National Security Agency, the CIA and Israel’s military, has included the use of destructive software such as the so-called Stuxnet virus to cause malfunctions in Iran’s nuclear enrichment equipment.
> ...


 
Remainder of the story: http://www.washingtonpost.com/world...fficials-say/2012/06/19/gJQA6xBPoV_story.html

Freedom of the press makes it hard to crack down on leakers.


----------



## Brill (Jun 19, 2012)

Scotth said:


> Freedom of the press makes it hard to crack down on leakers.


 
Tell that to Scooter Libby!


----------



## Scotth (Jun 19, 2012)

lindy said:


> Tell that to Scooter Libby!


 
Hard but not impossible!;)

Touche btw.


----------

